# Poachers on Camera!



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I got a kick out of this!!

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223502


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a couple of morons... I hope they are caught and their firearms and privileges taken away.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

They def arent too bright. Those would make some good primos advertisement pictures. I was pretty surprised at how good those pictures quality was. I may look at getting one of those cameras if the price is right.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

It's Texas.. I am not surprised. About 99% of the predator hunters I met there insisted on hunting while piss drunk, and they cared very little about laws. Most of the predator hunting contests are won by drunks who know every possible way to cheat and win.

Not just badmouthing Texans, because I have never met a bad land owner or rancher in Texas. I have met very few ethical hunters there though.

Give them an inch, and they take a mile.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> What a couple of morons... I hope they are caught and their firearms and privileges taken away.










no time for poachers.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

They are probably illegals anyways. Hopefully they catch them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is truly messed up and frustrating all at the same time. I really do hope they catch those guys.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Incredible, thats when the SSS rule really applies.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

What a Couple of IDIOTS, Just another reason to have the camera on multi-shot! It wouldn't do me to catch those Dummies on my Place!!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

hassell said:


> Incredible, thats when the SSS rule really applies.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Too bad we don't have a follow up on this.

Well said Rick!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thats a shame, hope they got them in the pokey. That said, I imagine that this has picked up quite a bit, due to the bad economy. I suppose it will only get worse. The game wardens sure have their work to do. Lets all help out by keeping a close eye on whats going on in the hills and report suspicious activity. I myself found an odd thing last time out. A car parked in a remote spot. I thought maybe someone was broke down or worse. Upon investigation, I found the car empty, window rolled down about 8 inches, plates were good for several more months, so I figured it wasn't abandoned. Rear window was covered with a vest and a piece of plywood over the front window. I started to leave on the Ranger and seen movement in the window. It was a little Pekingese dog, obviously hot, in the car. Must have been lying on the floorboard as I hadn't seen it upon the approach and investigation. No-one around, I honked and shouted. No-one answered. I had to leave the little fellow, but stopped at the nearest phone-about 5 miles away- and called the sheriff, met him there and directed him to the car. I hope all turned out ok. I have never heard anything else about it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You did the right thing Jim. If the dog was to hot I'd have busted the window out and took him to the sheriff. I'd be watching my back the whole time though as it's a risky move when you're alone.


----------

